# Tyre changing.



## Lurcher100 (27 Oct 2017)

Hello all, just thought I'd share this. Each time I've changed a tyre I've really struggled. First time was putting 700 28 Continental Sports on 22 rim to improve rolling resistance from originals. Now with weather changing gone to Schwalbe Marathon 32s for grip & puncture resistance. Always find it difficult and today managed to change on front wheel after 1/2 hour only to see i had rotation wrong! Went for a pint. Dreading ever having to do this outside if unlucky. Is it me?


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Oct 2017)

This video should help


----------



## pclay (27 Oct 2017)

Schwalbe Marathons have a reputation for being difficult to put on, due to the tick anti puncture strip.

I would forget the ration arrow, it make no difference which way the tyre is installed.


----------



## Jody (27 Oct 2017)

Don't worry about them being back to front. I would just leave them and run as is.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Oct 2017)

Lurcher100 said:


> today managed to change on front wheel after 1/2 hour only to see i had rotation wrong!



If it niggles you, you could just flip the wheel around (unless you have disc brakes).


----------



## raleighnut (27 Oct 2017)

Fit the wheel the other way round (this only works with rim brakes )


----------



## Rooster1 (27 Oct 2017)

Please buy one of these, taking off a tyre is like spreading butter on bread (and putting it back on) ...

*Crank Brothers Tool Speedier Lever *


----------



## groundy74 (27 Oct 2017)

Rooster1 said:


> Please buy one of these, taking off a tyre is like spreading butter on bread (and putting it back on) ...
> 
> *Crank Brothers Tool Speedier Lever *



Ordered, hope its as easy as you say


----------



## J1888 (27 Oct 2017)

I had murder trying to get my 25s onto the rim and one tip that helped me was to hold the wheel horizontally against my stomach (rock hard abs, sorry), and pinch the tyre each side onto the rim; obviously once you get to the final bit of tyre, this is much more difficult, but just taking it in very small amounts gradually has helped no end. Whereas like you it once took me 20-30 minutes of effing and blinding, I can now do it in about 3 minutes.


----------



## MichaelW2 (27 Oct 2017)

Plain Marathonis not as hard as Marathon Plus.
The trick is to persuade the bead to drop into the central well with a smaller diameter so giving more slack to ease over the edge. Squeeze the beads together and rub the excess towards the stuck bit, from both sides.


----------



## jay clock (27 Oct 2017)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...1_dc|pcrid|161845658788|pkw||pmt||prd|89487UK

These are pretty good


----------



## mjr (27 Oct 2017)

groundy74 said:


> Ordered, hope its as easy as you say


I've got one but I don't get on with it (for road bikes - it's fine on MTBs) as well as the Koolstop Bead Jack, but that is bigger. Others like the var tool.

Regular tyre levers with lips like the Bontrager red levers (metal-cored) or Park Tool blue levers (not) are helpful if you don't want to carry a big lever.


----------



## mjr (27 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> (Marathon pluses are swines for doing this. I guess marathons may be the same)


They're not - pluses have armoured sidewalls while marathons are a bit more flexible.

Great list of tips. One to add: leave the rim-valve locknut very loose until you've inflated the tyre, else it can pull the tube under the tyre bead and push the tyre off the rim.


----------



## growingvegetables (27 Oct 2017)

Lurcher100 said:


> Is it me?


Nope. .

And nothing to add to all the good advice (especially the video clip) - but just thought I'd add a wee "We've all been there " reassurance. 

My personal favourite bit - the tip about having some air in the tube, to lower the risk of snake bites. Forty+ years of changing tyres, forty+ years of snake bites, forty+ years of ... "choice language" ...... DUUUUUUH! That was the trick that solved it for me.


----------



## Lurcher100 (27 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Fit the wheel the other way round (this only works with rim brakes )


Thanks have discs, hands not what they were.


----------



## Lurcher100 (27 Oct 2017)

Thanks to everyone for your advice, felt a little silly posting this but reassuring to know others have had problems. Never heard of that tool, watched youtube video, looks good. Will turn tyre round as would be on my mind all time.


----------



## sutts (27 Oct 2017)

I have had huge problems fitting Marathon + tyres over the years, well, that was until this year. The postman bought them and I threw them in the conservatory for a few days until I had time to fit them. I was expecting the usual battle, but they went on with my bare hands and no tools in just a few minutes! The difference, well, the tyres were warm and presumably the wire beading had expanded. In future, I shall be warming the tyres!


----------



## bikingdad90 (27 Oct 2017)

I’ve ditched steel beaded tyres in favour of folding tyres with kevlar beads. I just find them much easier to get on and off!


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Oct 2017)

I took my 25mm Marathon+ off the rear wheel to change a spoke this week, I find it easier if I apply a generous squirt of washing up liquid between the tyre and the rim before I remove the tyre. Then wipe/clean off any washing up liquid from the rim afterwards.


----------



## mjr (27 Oct 2017)

sutts said:


> In future, I shall be warming the tyres!


How will you be doing that when repairing punctures at the roadside, then?


----------



## simongt (27 Oct 2017)

Rooster1 said:


> taking off a tyre is like spreading butter on bread (and putting it back on) ...



Except for Schwalbe Marathons - !  I carry a wee bottle of washing up liquid as from experience in the comfort of home, find it helps with said tyres.


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> This video should help




That video as many have said before is wrong.


----------



## Vantage (27 Oct 2017)

screenman said:


> That video as many have said before is wrong.


2008 thumbs up votes vs 25 thumbs down votes is wrong?
It's helped me.


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2017)

Vantage said:


> 2008 thumbs up votes vs 25 thumbs down votes is wrong?
> It's helped me.



The 25 were by people who knew what they are doing. Watch it closely it is easy to spot the mistakes.


----------



## Vantage (27 Oct 2017)

I can see 2.
I get one side of the tyre on THEN I put the tube in.
He didn't fully inflate the tyre at the end. It'll be full of pinch holes by the time he gets around the block.
Other than those, I see no mistakes.


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2017)

The buckles are marking the nice new rim, he is not squeezing the tyre down into the well, he is not finishing at the valve meaning they tyre is not taking the shortest route. It is a long time since I watched it and only using a sma l kindle here, so I am not going through it again.

The net is full off misinformation.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Oct 2017)

I use the tools that came with the Tannus tyres, well worth having IMHO. They make installing an M+ child’s play.

http://www.thesolidtyre.com/tannus-deluxe-installation-tool.html


----------



## Vantage (27 Oct 2017)

screenman said:


> The buckles are marking the nice new rim, he is not squeezing the tyre down into the well, he is not finishing at the valve meaning they tyre is not taking the shortest route. It is a long time since I watched it and only using a sma l kindle here, so I am not going through it again.
> 
> The net is full off misinformation.



Hmm.
The buckles are resting on the tyre itself.
He does actually push the bead into the rim.
I personally don't finish at the valve as it lessens the chance of the tyre resting on the valves shoulders causing a pinch.
I'm watching on a 43" TV screen. Nice and clear.


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2017)

Vantage said:


> Hmm.
> The buckles are resting on the tyre itself.
> He does actually push the bead into the rim.
> I personally don't finish at the valve as it lessens the chance of the tyre resting on the valves shoulders causing a pinch.
> I'm watching on a 43" TV screen. Nice and clear.



Check again on the buckles, as soon as puts the buckles on the the tyre does what? Are you disputing the fact the valve last creates shortest route. In only 50 years of valve last it has never caused a pinch.


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just watched it again. It's excellent. No problems with it at all. I'm even prepared to forgive him his beard as he's done such a good job of it.



Fine, I think it is poor and I have never once needed to use straps not pinched a tube, I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## screenman (27 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just watched it again. It's excellent. No problems with it at all. I'm even prepared to forgive him his beard as he's done such a good job of it.



Tube caught at one point, right hand buckle on rim at 5.33.


----------



## Kajjal (27 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just watched it again. It's excellent. No problems with it at all. I'm even prepared to forgive him his beard as he's done such a good job of it.



The video is very good and the straps are unnecessary in my experience. Following his instructions I can get any tyre on easily with no tools or use of any real strength. This includes ones I previously found difficult to get back on.


----------



## sutts (28 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> How will you be doing that when repairing punctures at the roadside, then?



Well, obviously this didn't apply to roadside repairs. But you knew that didn't you?


----------



## mjr (29 Oct 2017)

sutts said:


> Well, obviously this didn't apply to roadside repairs. But you knew that didn't you?


Yes but I liked the idea of you setting fire to tyres to warm them for fitting, like those Canadian winter truckers sometimes do.


----------



## Lurcher100 (30 Oct 2017)

Thanks to all for advice and tips, managed to do each in less than 3 minutes in the end.Did use bit of soapy water for last few inches, will carry little amount with me in case .Pleased now as read good reviews re puncture resistance. Yobs around here like to throw bottles in road.


----------



## Alan O (30 Oct 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> Plain Marathonis not as hard as Marathon Plus.


Yep, I have plain Marathons on one bike, and I'd say they're about on a par with Gatorskins for getting on and off.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just watched it again. It's excellent. No problems with it at all. I'm even prepared to forgive him his beard as he's done such a good job of it.


Agree. He's a star. That vid is almost life changing for us cyclists 

I don't use straps but my seatpack has always had two longish snynthetic boot laces in it since seeing his vid. No need to do any knotting as such. Just wrap the laces around tyre and rim (you can pass a bit of a lace over another bit if you feel the need to "lock it" on) and spiral it along a fair length along as you push the tyre into the well. One lace is all that is usually needed, though sometimes if feeling particularly wimpish I use two.

No trouble getting any tyre on.

I think the beard is a reserve kit in case the straps break - it can be knotted into a makeshift twine.

And if all else fails a hammock to await dawn and rescue.

Take a bow colin.


----------



## screenman (1 Nov 2017)

I suppose that the video may make some sense to people who had not been replacing tyres for 40 years before the video came out.


----------



## the stupid one (1 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> I suppose that the video may make some sense to people who had not been replacing tyres for 40 years before the video came out.



The people it's aimed at, then. Excellent review.


----------



## froze (2 Nov 2017)

groundy74 said:


> Ordered, hope its as easy as you say



You'll like that lever, another lever is the VAR which I really like for tough tires, see: https://www.amazon.com/Var-Nylon-Ti...qid=1509588190&sr=8-1&keywords=var+tire+lever This lever actually will pull the bead up and over the rim on one side while the other side of the lever catches the rim and uses it as a pivot, works great with no way possible to pinch the tube. If you have trouble with the Crank Bros one try the VAR.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Nov 2017)

I ride on Continental Gatorskins and wouldn't consider myself especially physically strong. To refit my tyres I find this technique works equally well at home and on the road:

1. Begin by fitting the tyre on one side, then placing the wheel in the midriff with the unfitted side facing you and the valve at the 12 o'clock position
2. Push the valve in to the "top" of the tyre - this is the thickest area and so the more difficult to work with at the end - to seat it against the tyre
3. Work round the tyre pushing on with the thumbs, one either side of the wheel always keeping the thumbs at the top of the wheel in approximately the 11 and 1 o'clock positions. At the same time rotating the wheel so the valve moves down to the 6 o'clock position. Doing this keeps your thumbs at 11 and 1 o'clock.
4. The last 3-4 inches will arrive at the top and can be rolled over the rim with some extra effort. Roll the tyre on working towards 12 o'clock
5. Finally check both sides of the tyre to ensure the tube is not trapped and pull the valve down to seat it in the valve hole

One tip which helps this is to dust one's inner tubes with talc and then rewrap them in newspaper and cling film. Helps protect the tube and ensures you have plenty of talc available on the road which helps to push the tyre on by creating a slippery surface on the wheel rim and tyre edge. I find it makes me smell better as well......................


----------



## Cronorider (5 Nov 2017)

I never use levers and I always start at the valve, pushing it up into the rim so that the bead gets under it. Stand over the wheel, pushing directly down towards the floor as you work the bead around with your thumbs. Pick up the wheel and hold against your stomach to get the last part of the tire on.


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Nov 2017)

I always finish at the valve, that way it doesnt get in the way of the beads which you are pushing into the well of the rim. It may just be the tyres I'm using, combined with the rims - mostly Mavic, but I rarely need to use levers to get tyres off, and almost never, ever, to get them on. If I do I use the red Bontrager ones.


----------



## Cronorider (5 Nov 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> I always finish at the valve, that way it doesnt get in the way of the beads which you are pushing into the well of the rim. It may just be the tyres I'm using, combined with the rims - mostly Mavic, but I rarely need to use levers to get tyres off, and almost never, ever, to get them on. If I do I use the red Bontrager ones.



I find the valve gets in my way if I leave it to the end when I'm trying to get that last bit of bead over the rim. From the posts here, it seems it doesn't really matter where the valve is - to each her/his own!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2017)

pclay said:


> Schwalbe Marathons have a reputation for being difficult to put on, due to the tick anti puncture strip.
> 
> I would forget the ration arrow, it make no difference which way the tyre is installed.



as long as its not inside out


----------



## mjr (8 Nov 2017)

PaulSB said:


> 1. Begin by fitting the tyre on one side, then placing the wheel in the midriff with the unfitted side facing you and the valve at the 12 o'clock position


Have I misunderstood the instruction or does that leave a tyre track across your midriff?


----------



## mjr (8 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> You have not*. Marks are only left if the tyre is dirty (eg roadside change). It's how I do it.
> 
> * Or else we both have.


The only time I can think of fitting a clean tyre is putting a new one on and even then, the release compound or whatever it is isn't great for clothes. Does anyone wash a bike and its tyres before fixing a flat?


----------



## mjr (8 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've never found it an issue. It's just how I put tyres on. I have to admit it's not something I find myself having to do very often, as I use puncture resistant tyres and am a lucky person, so rarely have to change my tyres.


Come up ride over our flints


----------



## Cronorider (8 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> The only time I can think of fitting a clean tyre is putting a new one on and even then, the release compound or whatever it is isn't great for clothes. Does anyone wash a bike and its tyres before fixing a flat?



Maybe don't wear the white shirt...


----------



## PaulSB (8 Nov 2017)

mjr said:


> Have I misunderstood the instruction or does that leave a tyre track across your midriff?



Not in my experience. Did one three weeks ago without problem but talc everywhere!! Prior to that did one, for a female friend, when it was 6C and peeing down but stayed clean


----------

